# اعلان هام جدا مطلوب فورا التخصصات الاتيه ارجو الاسراع



## h.chemist (19 مارس 2008)

مطلوب الاتي :
مهندسين بترول وتعدين
حفارين خبره
tool pucher night
tool pucher
floor man
ياجماعه بسرعه ارجو الاسراع ارسال البيانات من خلال الموقع شكرا

يرجى ذكر البيانات كاملة عن الوظائف والا سيتم حذف الموضوع


----------



## kemo26 (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم
أنا مهندس بترول و اعمل فى شركة الحفر المصرية و اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن الشركة اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عليها.ممكن تبعتلى على ال***** الخاص بى وهو و حضرتك تكتب *****ك علشان نبعت عليه الى فى
كريم الهلالى


----------



## الفلزات (20 مارس 2008)

eng. alaa

ياريت عنوان وتليفونات الشركة ,,, مشكور جدا


----------



## h.chemist (20 مارس 2008)

ياجماعه التفاصيل موجوده ومعروفه لدي الشركه اثناء المقابله وارجو ارسال البيانات علي الموقع او علي XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

